# 2 pole 20 amp F.P.E.bolt in breaker



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I need 1 to finish a job.Any sites?


----------



## partyman97_3 (Oct 11, 2009)

I apologize, don't have any sites, but one of the local supply houses gets us knockoffs from the American Breaker Co.


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a clean used one
you can have it


----------



## oldschool (Aug 2, 2008)

nevermind

i just saw "bolt in"


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Electrical Equipment Sales 703 550 7400 Ask for Gordon or Steve.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

I may have one in the shop. Ill look tomorrow.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks,everyone, I found a 30,that I'll run into a 2 pole breaker box, that I can use with a more modern breaker.


----------



## East Coast Newbie (Dec 14, 2010)

homedepot.ca We still have them in Canada! They are Federal Pioneer up here but they are the same.


----------

